# tried to make bath fizzys by soap queen



## cwarren (Jan 20, 2011)

I tried to make bath fizzys tonight. its humid here in southeast texas. so it didn't work out.. they started swelling in the mold :cry: 
anyone know a use for all the citric acid I have left?
or a solution to making it work ? up for any suggestions


----------



## Jeanna8 (Jan 20, 2011)

Not sure on a solution since it is humid, but you can make bath salt fizzies!


----------



## lsg (Jan 21, 2011)

If you have a dehydrator and a bread proofing setting on your oven, set the bath fizzies in there to dry out.  You might try adding less liquid.


----------



## agriffin (Jan 21, 2011)

I've given up on bath fizzies.


----------



## nattynoo (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm with Agriffin, I've given up also.
Even the moisture from my breath alone would b too much moisture here.


----------



## cwarren (Jan 21, 2011)

i used NO water just witch hazel and just a few squirts. I guess I give up too


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 21, 2011)

I've done a few with almond oil and no water and they work out. 

You can mix citric acid with baking soda and your bath salts to make a fizzing bath salt.


----------



## cwarren (Jan 22, 2011)

i was looking on net for uses of citric acid & came across 1/4t and 1/2 cup pulverized strawberrys in 2 lbs of soap .. 
anyone try this ?   just wondering


----------



## lsg (Jan 22, 2011)

I have found a recipe that includes clay, it works for me.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Jan 24, 2011)

It is super dry here ( at least it is indoors!) and I am so frustrated by bath bombs.  Not as easy as it looks!!!  I love the smell of them and my FIL just loves the ones I made him a few months back (I usually get one or two to turn out!).  If anyone can tell me the "secret" I would appreciate it!!


----------



## Harlow (Jan 26, 2011)

try google


----------



## sudsysarah (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow I just posted how simple I thought they were.  Maybe I had beginners luck.  I did add some glycerine to mine.  Who knows if it will work or not.  I sure hope so.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 26, 2011)

cwarren said:
			
		

> i was looking on net for uses of citric acid & came across 1/4t and 1/2 cup pulverized strawberrys in 2 lbs of soap ..
> anyone try this ?   just wondering


The strawberries will still oxidize and make your soap turn brown. They won't add any scent either. Maybe some scrubbies from the seeds.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2011)

I like to mix up some regular bath bomb mix in a bowl, but then throw it in my toilet (without shaping it or anything). It cleans under the rim area where I can't reach with my brush! and so fun to watch!


----------



## tomara (Jan 26, 2011)

tasha said:
			
		

> I like to mix up some regular bath bomb mix in a bowl, but then throw it in my toilet (without shaping it or anything). It cleans under the rim area where I can't reach with my brush! and so fun to watch!



Thats a cool idea Tasha.


----------



## JudyH (Jan 27, 2011)

It is also very humid here (I'm also on the Gulf Coast).  My first batch was a bomb!  They were horrible to say the least and they got bumps all over them.  They actually ended up being completely mushy.

I did try one recipe that worked out very well for me.  I didn't use any witch hazel at all... only the almond (or grapeseed oil) and the fragrance oil.  Then unmold and put in the pre=warmed (but turned off) oven to harden up.   

Also somewhere else I read that if you like in a  humid area, add Epsom Salts to your recipe.  So I tried that and it worked really good for me.  You might trying google-ing for bath bomb recipes that contain Epsom Salts and see what you can find.  I didn't have ANY bumps on my bath bombs at all when I used the Epsom Salts!


----------



## cwarren (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Judy I'll try what you say, and if nothing else Tasha i'll use it in my toilet


----------



## abrit (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello! (I'm new)

I found a no fail bath bomb recipe on a craft web site which is excellent and all my bath bombs now turn out perfectly.  I also use some stainless steel bath bomb molds which are much better than the plastic ones.

I'm not sure if I can give links to either, unsure if it's allowed on here?
Anne


----------



## cwarren (Feb 2, 2011)

yes it is allowed,  I did a small test batch using grapeseed oil in place of witch hazel and so far it has worked


----------



## abrit (Feb 2, 2011)

The no fail bath bomb recipe is http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=203285.0:

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=203285.0

and the stainless steel bath bomb molds, which are BRILLIANT, are here:

http://www.excellentlivingguide.com/sta ... omb-molds/

There are different sizes (I got the large and always get a decent bomb).  They are expensive but they don't scratch, like the plastic ones do.

Anne


----------



## Genny (Feb 3, 2011)

In humid areas I think the "no fail" recipe wouldn't work very well.  It has water in it, so that would just add more moisture to the problem 

I know some people add clays to theirs to help hold them together.

For the humidity problem, could you dry them out in the oven like bath salts?


----------

